#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Αρτιότητα & Αλλαγή Χρήσης

## Dim84

Συνάδελφοι έχω ένα νομίμως υφιστάμενο κτίριο που έχει ανεγερθεί με άδεια του 1962 σε οικόπεδο 35m²! Ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει να προβεί σε αλλαγή χρήσης από κατοικία σε Κ.Υ.Ε. Το θέμα είναι ότι η πολεοδομία δεν μπορεί να εκδόσει την αλλαγή χρήσης καθώς με τους ισχύοντες όρους δόμησης το οικόπεδο είναι μη άρτιο. Δηλαδή υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον έλεγχο τοπογραφικού. Αν και έχω ψάξει αρκετά δεν έχω μπορέσει να βρω κάποια μεταβατική διάταξη ή κάτι τέλος πάντων που να με βοηθάει...

Δεδομένου όμως ότι το κτίριο είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο, απαιτείται αρτιότητα οικοπέδου με τους ισχύοντες όρους δόμησης προκειμένου να πραγματοποιηθεί αλλαγή χρήσης? 

Και μία ακόμα ερώτηση που προέκυψε από την έρευνα μου μέσα στη δαιδαλώδη νομοθεσία. Στο άρθρο 31 παρ. 5 του ΓΟΚ 85, όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το Ν.2831/00, αναφέρεται ότι:
"5. Καταργείται το άρθρο 12 του Ν.651/77, όπως ισχύει εκτός από την παρ. 4γ". Και αναρωτιέμαι υπάρχει παράγραφος 4γ στο άρθρο 12 του Ν.651/77 και δεν τη βλέπω, ή καταλαβαίνω κάτι λάθος?

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------

